# eating meat or being vegetarian



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

how many of you are vegetarian or vegan?? i'm a strict vegetarian myself, and i rarely see people on this forum who say anything about whether they eat meat or not so i'm making this thread.

feel free to discuss being vegetarian or vegan or if you're neither or whatever, also sorry if there's already a thread like this.

*what different terms mean:*
_- vegetarian: someone who doesn't eat any meat products, but still eat other animal products (dairy, eggs, etc)
- pescatarian: someone who eats no meat except for seafood
- pollotarian: someone who eats no meat except for poultry (and sometimes seafood)
- vegan: someone who eats no meat or other animal products (some vegans also only buy other products that don't include any animal products)_


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

i couldn't live without eating meat.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 15, 2014)

I am a meat eater. Although, I've thought about going pescatarian.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i couldn't live without eating meat.



I basically live off of Chicken and Fish, so I wouldn't be able to handle not eating meat ; o ;


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a strict vegetarian too. I have been for about five years now (which is pretty good considering my age)


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 15, 2014)

I used to be a vegan but then I got too skinny.. so I went vegetarian instead. Now I just eat meat too.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Nope, I couldn't do it. My mom and my sister are vegetarians tho, and my sister is completely unhealthy :/


----------



## Mariah (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't eat meat. I find it really gross.


----------



## Hot (Jul 15, 2014)

I attempted to become a vegetarian when I was in 7th or 8th grade, but I honestly still ate animal products privately. Not sure why I did that, but yeah, I'm an omnivore.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I don't eat meat. I find it really gross.



omg time to right this down in my document about mariah


----------



## Mariah (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> omg time to right this down in my document about mariah



What else do you have on me? I demand to know.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

both


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

I eat meat but I only like a few kinds. I could never be a vegan/vegetarian cause my metabolism is so fast and eating meat helps me keep my weight up.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't eat meat if I don't HAVE to. 

After you live on meat and potatoes for a dozen years or so, you start to find that kind of thing unpalatable. Especially pork. Bluh.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> What else do you have on me? I demand to know.



1. your name is mariah
2. you dont make gifs
3. you collect pig related things, but not anymore, now you collect money
4. you don't eat meat

i'm getting closer... and closer...!!!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 1. your name is mariah
> 2. you dont make gifs
> 3. you collect pig related things, but not anymore, now you collect money
> 4. you don't eat meat
> ...



To what?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> To what?



You shall find out in due time.. Mariah!


----------



## Titi (Jul 15, 2014)

I eat meat but I'm very careful as to where it comes from and I make sure it's organic.
Besides I don't eat a lot.
I don't eat dairy products though (cow pus ewww no thanks) or any fish because modern fishing is the worse thing ever for our planet, whether it's wild fish or breeding...

It's not perfect but it's better than not caring, I don't believe in 100% vegetarian or vegan diets.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

I eat meat, not red meat much, but chicken and fish


----------



## Bowie (Jul 15, 2014)

I never eat meat.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 15, 2014)

we should all eat insects instead of cows


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

Hallie said:


> we should all eat insects instead of cows



why


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2014)

I was vegetarian and then pescetarian for several years, but my health suffered horribly for it. I took supplements and ate healthy, but I was underweight and I got sick all the time. I started eating it again of necessity, then eventually grew to love the tastes/textures - but I'm still fussy on it admittedly. I won't eat most red meat and if I'm only feeding myself I cook with quorn instead.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2014)

Eh I'm indifferent towards meat

I only eat it because we have it in the house and for dinner. If we didn't then I probably wouldn't eat a lot of meat.
Last year I used to really love lamb, but now I don't like it very much.

The only meats I eat are pork, turkey, squid, octopus and tuna.

But yea I could live without mean, I love vegetarian substitutes like tofu, veggie burgers, and don't get me started on vegetarian sausages,


----------



## Pirate (Jul 15, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## chronic (Jul 15, 2014)

a few years ago.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a really picky eater, so this would be impossible for me or I'd end up starving. My main food groups are grains and white meat. Not a fan of many red meats.


----------



## Hai (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm also a strict vegetarian. 

I decided to become one for ethical reasons although I liked meat, but after while I started to find it gross too^^'
I kind of have the feeling that more people become vegetarians if they know other people who do it so it's not that strange anymore. My sister, my boyfriend and his brother became vegetarians too after I became one even though I didn't want to convince them to stop eating meat or something.

And for some reason, my boyfriend's youngest brother (who just became 5) thinks I can only eat green stuff :'D
"Look, we even have green noodles! They're vegetarian!^^"


----------



## Brackets (Jul 15, 2014)

Capella said:


> why



much more efficient and much better for the environment. Insects have high nutritional value, high in protein, and are also more affordable.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

Hallie said:


> much more efficient and much better for the environment. Insects have high nutritional value, high in protein, and are also more affordable.





Spoiler: gross







looks yummy


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

hey i just noticed i posted this thread at 4:20pm #blazeit


----------



## Jawile (Jul 15, 2014)

i'm carnivorous


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2014)

I could not live without steak or sushi.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I could not live without steak or sushi.



Basically this


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

I could be a veg but when I go to chipolte i need some steak in my bowl.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a vegan for two months now and Waffles doesn't know about this.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't live without meat. v.v)
I love my salmon and sushi.
So I guess I'm a herbivore? xD


----------



## Mylin (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been a vegetarian for 3 years now. I plan on gradually turning vegan later on.


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

ive been a vegetarian for a long time now. I went vegan recently. I miss pizza but thats about it. Honestly I dont get how people say "all i eat is meat so i couldnt take it out of my diet" eat other things? like... unless you're allergic to fruits and veggies then that's not a valid excuse xD plus meat is really unhealthy if you eat to much of it.

idk man i just can't eat something that has feelings. to me its just as bad as cannibalism.

my family has chickens and name them and take care of them and raise them and they would never eat there own chickens

but they eat other chicken I DONT GET IT


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

I love meat! Chicken, fish, turkey, beef, YUM! 
BUT! I also love my fruits & veggies <3 
Broccoli, corn, carrots, green beans, pinto beans, black beans, grapes, peas, cauliflower, cherries, strawberries, blueberries, spinach, sweet potatoes, you name it, I most likely love it


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> I love meat! Chicken, fish, turkey, beef, YUM!
> BUT! I also love my fruits & veggies <3
> Broccoli, corn, carrots, green beans, pinto beans, black beans, grapes, peas, cauliflower, cherries, strawberries, blueberries, spinach, sweet potatoes, you name it, I most likely love it



strawberries are my life, theyre so good.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

mishka said:


> strawberries are my life, theyre so good.



YES!
Out of everything, strawberries are my all time favorite <3
They look nice, they smell nice, and they taste AMAZING!


----------



## Locket (Jul 15, 2014)

I probably wouldn't eat without meat, I *HATE* veggies.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I do love veggies, but living without Pork?  uh no thanks.


----------



## epona (Jul 15, 2014)

Strict vegetarian and on-off vegan (health reasons keep me from being vegan full time)


----------



## mob (Jul 15, 2014)

i love meat, so did my ancestors.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jul 15, 2014)

Vegetarian for life WOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 15, 2014)

Due to health reasons I cannot become vegetarian or vegan- I stayed with my Aunt for a month a few years ago and she's a strict vegan and she's rather stereotypical in her ways and shoves her veganism down your throat, in that month my health severely deteriorated and she refused to let me eat any animal products so my diet was thrown way off 

After that I realised that if I want to be as healthy as is possible for me I have to have meat and other animal products in my diet.

Also, I don't understand vegans who make their pets have a vegan diet?


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jul 15, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I'm a really picky eater, so this would be impossible for me or I'd end up starving. My main food groups are grains and white meat. Not a fan of many red meats.



^
As much as I would LOVE to help take down the horrible meat industry and their abusive ways, I just sadly can't. I also have SED, so taking out meat or diary products in my diet would make me extremely malnourished. 
I will now try to eat organic meat, and hopefully once a week.

I also decided not to buy leather or wool anymore. ;;


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 15, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Also, I don't understand vegans who make their pets have a vegan diet?



Ugh. I can't _stand_ people like that. They're always the same people who push their veganism onto people, too. I always see people saying, "If you want a pet with a vegan diet, get a rabbit." No. If you want to push your diet onto a pet, don't get a pet _period_ because I frankly can't see you taking care of that animal either. 

As for me, I'm vegetarian. I became a pescetarian in 2009 and a full vegetarian a year later. 

I thought about being a vegan for a little while, but decided against it. Although any animal products (mostly honey, eggs and yogurt) I do eat will definitely come from local farmers. Besides, buying honey is good for said local beekeepers anyway. I don't understand people who say that eating honey is bad. Having bees in the world is actually good.


----------



## meo (Jul 15, 2014)

I used to be a vegetarian for 2 years. Now I'm Pescatarian. I'm not a huge fan of meat unless it's fish/seafood. There are some things I miss but for the most part...I feel better when I don't eat pork, beef, chevon, and chicken. The cruelty, conditions, and chemicals used in livestock is another factor. Though I've never been a huge meat eater even as a child.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> Besides, buying honey is good for said local beekeepers anyway. I don't understand people who say that eating honey is bad. Having bees in the world is actually good.



Yes. Without bees, there would be no pollination, and that's something that we *need* on this planet.
Plus, honey (natural pure honey) is very good for you. Eating a tablespoon of honey before going to sleep is good for your body, especially your liver. (I'm a health freak so I'm all about doing things that are good for the body)


----------



## f11 (Jul 15, 2014)

_Meat is love, Meat is life._


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I could not live without steak or sushi.



samE omg
i love meat so much, just dont like the fatty bits but thats... yeah. omnivore to the max over here


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> Yes. Without bees, there would be no pollination, and that's something that we *need* on this planet.
> Plus, honey (natural pure honey) is very good for you. Eating a tablespoon of honey before going to sleep is good for your body, especially your liver. (I'm a health freak so I'm all about doing things that are good for the body)



Right, we need them. But still Americans do everything to rot them out. Thanks to monoculture, immense number of chemicals and pesticides (Monsanto is another important factor here). 
'murica...... smh
Their agriculture is dependent on European bees they have to import every year(!)
(Bees are not native to the American continent anyway)

This movie / documentary is SO important to wholly grasp this topic:






Edit: I'm vegetarian / part time vegan and don't consume honey.

The level of ignorance in this thread is insanely high.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

I honestly don't know why you're blaming only the USA for cruelty to bees.

"Top Five Natural Honey Producing Countries
(in metric tons)
Rank	Country	2010	2011	2012
1	China	401,000	431,000	436,000
2	Turkey	81,115	94,245	88,162
3	Argentina	59,000	74,000	75,500
4	Ukraine	70,873	40,311	70,134
5	United States	80,042	67,294	66,720"


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm very picky when it comes to food. I mostly only eat chicken, ground hamburger(tacos, hamburgers, etc), and bacon. Can't stand steak or porkchops. Absolutely hate hate HATE veggies.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 15, 2014)

Think of all the innocent plants that vegetarians kill each year.

I'm not a vegetarian, but I could probably live pretty easily without eating meat. When I was younger I told my parents I didn't want to eat meat anymore because it meant killing animals, but back then I was younger and didn't know what I was talking about. Killing animals for fun is something that I don't agree with, but killing them for food is fine by me.


----------



## Flop (Jul 15, 2014)

Meeeeeeeat


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I honestly don't know why you're blaming only the USA for cruelty to bees.
> 
> "Top Five Natural Honey Producing Countries
> (in metric tons)
> ...



Yep, the US doesn't produce a lot of honey, because they need most of their bees for pollinating plants. The other countries don't rely on import bees for agriculture, so they have enough resources to produce honey. I don't blame only the US; bees are dying worldwide, but the numbers in the US are significantly higher than they are in most other countries.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> Think of all the innocent plants that vegetarians kill each year.



Well, except that omnivores "kill" way more plants than vegetarians.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Deca said:


> *(Bees are not native to the American continent anyway)*



False. The American Continent has plenty of native bee species. However, Honey Bees were originally imported in from Europe to make honey. Of course, over a few centuries, the wild Honey Bee (Not living on farms, etc.) population in the Americas has risen. 

"Native bees are an unappreciated treasure, with 4,000 species from tiny Perdita to large carpenter bees, they can be found anywhere in North America where flowers bloom. Most people don't realize that there were no honey bees in America until the white settlers brought hives from Europe."


----------



## mishka (Jul 15, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Due to health reasons I cannot become vegetarian or vegan- I stayed with my Aunt for a month a few years ago and she's a strict vegan and she's rather stereotypical in her ways and shoves her veganism down your throat, in that month my health severely deteriorated and she refused to let me eat any animal products so my diet was thrown way off
> 
> After that I realised that if I want to be as healthy as is possible for me I have to have meat and other animal products in my diet.
> 
> Also, I don't understand vegans who make their pets have a vegan diet?



i dont understand vegans who make their pets have a vegan diet either.


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> False. The American Continent has plenty of native bee species. However, Honey Bees were originally imported in from Europe to make honey. Of course, over a few centuries, the wild Honey Bee (Not living on farms, etc.) population in the Americas has risen.
> 
> "Native bees are an unappreciated treasure, with 4,000 species from tiny Perdita to large carpenter bees, they can be found anywhere in North America where flowers bloom. *Most people don't realize that there were no honey bees in America until the white settlers brought hives from Europe.*"



Umm, anymore questions?


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Deca said:


> Umm, anymore questions?



Your post stated that bees were not Native to the Americas. My post proved that statement incorrect. 
Honey Bees are not Native to the Americas, but the Americas had bees before White settlers.


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Your post stated that bees were not Native to the Americas. My post proved that statement incorrect.
> Honey Bees are not Native to the Americas, but the Americas had bees before White settlers.



bee ≠ honey bee ;-)

"Normal" bees are economically irrelevant.

So what's your point now?


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Deca said:


> *bee ≠ honey bee ;-)*
> 
> "Normal" bees are economically irrelevant.
> 
> So what's your point now?



* (Bees are not native to the American continent anyway) *

That this statement is incorrect?


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> * (Bees are not native to the American continent anyway) *
> 
> That this statement is incorrect?









Are you 12?
I thought it was obvious that I meant _honey_ bees, because I was talking about _honey_. *roll eyes*


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

Deca said:


> Are you 12?
> I thought it was obvious that I meant _honey_ bees, because I was talking about _honey_. *roll eyes*



Just didn't want you to spread false information. No need to get hostile.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Deca said:


> Are you 12?
> I thought it was obvious that I meant _honey_ bees, because I was talking about _honey_. *roll eyes*



I literally just laughed juice out my nose at that.

I... I'm impressed.


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

Used to be vegan. Ended up severely Iron deficient, and pretty sick overall no matter what kind of supplements I took. It's a 'different strokes for different' folks thing.


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I literally just laughed juice out my nose at that.
> 
> I... I'm impressed.


lol. I'm glad I could make you laugh.
<3


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 15, 2014)

I eat meat and I dont give a **** if youre vegan/vegetarian as long as u dont shove it down my ****ing throat

also I get majorly pissed off when someone forces their carnivorous pet (I;e a cat) to eat a vegan diet. its not healthy for them and it doesnt even make sense???? to do that??? just get a vegan pet like a rabbit or something holy ****


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I eat meat and I dont give a **** if youre vegan/vegetarian as long as u dont shove it down my ****ing throat
> 
> also I get majorly pissed off when someone forces their carnivorous pet (I;e a cat) to eat a vegan diet. its not healthy for them and it doesnt even make sense???? to do that??? just get a vegan pet like a rabbit or something holy ****



Rabbits aren't vegan. They eat meat in the wild. They're scavengers. My last bunny ate chicken and lived 9 years. Not bad at all for a dwarf.


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> Rabbits aren't vegan. They eat meat in the wild. They're scavengers. My last bunny ate chicken and lived 9 years. Not bad at all for a dwarf.



Actually most small "vegetarian" animals eat little amounts of insects and carcasses... But on the other hand, most carnivore animals (like dogs) eat vegetables too.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am not a vegetarian. I am cool with others being vegetarian as long as they don't shove it around in everyone's faces and, well, you know.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 15, 2014)

I am a meat eater.

I should expand: I think meat provides good nutrients. I do agree that vegetables can provide these nutrients, but i have a hard enough time enjoying 5 a day let alone 7. I hate it when people shove veganism doen my throat. Methods to make meat do need improvments. Saving animals is also good, but if it became banned or what then pigs and cows would become nothing more than pets (and few would take care of them)


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2014)

I was a vegetarian for almost 2 years once, it ended when I was really hungry and my mom was making chicken or something :/
I tried going vegan but it's pretty difficult. I like cheese & eggs so when I was vegetarian I made a lot of good foods with that. And an occasional ice cream or froyo was nice. Now, I just eat chicken & turkey like for sandwiches. I really hate beef though, and I almost never eat fish, I find it gross.

The thing about being vegetarian is that a lot of people are deficient in so many vitamins. You have to be really strict if you want to commit to it. You can't just remove meat "cold-turkey" after relying on it for most of your life, it starts slow and yeah it's hard at first. You have to eat foods that will balance it out and in turn give you protein & energy. like beans or nuts, etc. there's just so much you can do without focusing on the meat and it actually makes cooking more interesting


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

Isabella said:


> I was a vegetarian for almost 2 years once, it ended when I was really hungry and my mom was making chicken or something :/
> I tried going vegan but it's pretty difficult. I like cheese & eggs so when I was vegetarian I made a lot of good foods with that. And an occasional ice cream or froyo was nice. Now, I just eat chicken & turkey like for sandwiches. I really hate beef though, and I almost never eat fish, I find it gross.
> 
> The thing about being vegetarian is that a lot of people are deficient in so many vitamins. You have to be really strict if you want to commit to it. You can't just remove meat "cold-turkey" after relying on it for most of your life, it starts slow and yeah it's hard at first. You have to eat foods that will balance it out and in turn give you protein & energy. like beans or nuts, etc. there's just so much you can do without focusing on the meat and it actually makes cooking more interesting



It's also very expensive, because eventually (when you're older) you'll have to start taking quite a few supplements to try and balance out what you missed in your youth. Humans aren't meant for it, but it is doable.


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> It's also very expensive, because eventually (when you're older) you'll have to start taking quite a few supplements to try and balance out what you missed in your youth. Humans aren't meant for it, but it is doable.



Not true. Vegetarians and even vegans have been around in Asia for hundreds of years, or even longer. (My grandma used to be vegan lol) Very few people could afford meat, and yet Asian cuisine is the healthiest one in the world, and the countries with highest life expectancies are mostly Asian too. Coincidence? I think not.

Just because Westerners aren't used to it, doesn't mean it's generally unhealthy or impossible or that we're not "meant for it".

But oh well. Each to their own.


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2014)

I know I couldn't be a vegan or a vegetarian if I chose too. I am actually not that big of a meat eater considering I normally don't eat pork, ham, steak, or beef. Although,  meat is still in the stuff I eatl like pizza and turkey sandwiches. I also can't avoid chicken, hot dogs,  and especially burgers. Being a vegan or a vegetarian probably seems harder than it looks. Plus, eating only vegetables every day? I would be miserable.


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

Deca said:


> Not true. Vegetarians and even vegans have been around in Asia for hundreds of years, or even longer. (My grandma used to be vegan lol) Very few people could afford meat, and yet Asian cuisine is the healthiest one in the world, and the countries with highest life expectancies are mostly Asian too. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> Just because Westerners aren't used to it, doesn't mean it's generally unhealthy or impossible or that we're not "meant for it".
> 
> But oh well. Each to their own.



In Asia, the crops aren't mixed with GMC's and other preservatives either. They're usually cheaper than American stock. Here, it's cheaper to buy meat than vegetables. I can't afford lettuce or oranges here, while I can buy a bag of chicken.


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2014)

Cent said:


> In Asia, the crops aren't mixed with GMC's and other preservatives either. They're usually cheaper than American stock. Here, it's cheaper to buy meat than vegetables. I can't afford lettuce or oranges here, while I can buy a bag of chicken.



That's pretty sad. But by continuing to buy meat, you support this system.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 15, 2014)

I eat meat, meat eats meat, meat eats me,that's life.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2014)

sometimes you have to think maybe it's worth getting slightly more expensive vegetables or other whole foods than just buying a chicken filled with a bunch of injections simply because it's cheaper. that's the whole reason the same industries that abuse these animals are still doing so well.

just putting it out there, if humans were so meant to eat meat then why do those who eat meat have such higher risks of heart disease, high cholesterol and other health problems? this is just proof in itself that we weren't meant for it, not to mention the fact that our canine teeth aren't meant for meat comparing it with other carnivorous species'. only reason that people think we can't live with a vegetarian diet is because we've grown so accustomed to the lifestyle & it's so common, but it is completely possible


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 16, 2014)

I like meat because it makes me happy. It makes my tummy happy. I don't have the willpower to commit to veggies. Maybe fruit but not veggies.

Honestly it makes me sad that animals have to die for our consumption but I guess not sad enough to give it up


----------



## Hai (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

Isabella said:


> sometimes you have to think maybe it's worth getting slightly more expensive vegetables or other whole foods than just buying a chicken filled with a bunch of injections simply because it's cheaper. that's the whole reason the same industries that abuse these animals are still doing so well.
> 
> just putting it out there, if humans were so meant to eat meat then why do those who eat meat have such higher risks of heart disease, high cholesterol and other health problems? this is just proof in itself that we weren't meant for it, not to mention the fact that our canine teeth aren't meant for meat comparing it with other carnivorous species'. only reason that people think we can't live with a vegetarian diet is because we've grown so accustomed to the lifestyle & it's so common, but it is completely possible



this is definitely my opinion too! because we have evolved as a species to eat meat, it takes a while to adapt to a diet without it, but unless you eat only meat and nothing else, everyone can eventually grow accustomed to a vegetarian diet.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

I will actually die on a vegetarian diet. I said this a page back. I have enough health issues as it is.

That and "Buy more expensive stuff" isn't an option for everyone. I barely get by as it is. It also depends on where you live. I live in the middle of NOWHERE, where food has to be imported but meat is in plenty SUPPLY. Supply and DEMAND are two BIG things when it comes into this.


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 16, 2014)

I do eat meat but only some kinds. I don't eat people or anything like that.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I do eat meat but only some kinds. I don't eat people or anything like that.



They're high in protien. Especially the bone marrow. Delicious.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 16, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Saving animals is also good, but if it became banned or what then pigs and cows would become nothing more than pets (and few would take care of them)


I don't know about anywhere else, but in the UK most rarebreeds of pigs, cattle and sheep are only kept from extinction due to farmers keeping and breeding them for meat (occasionally wool with the sheep and milk with the cows) so if everyone stopped eating meat and using animal products, these rarebreeds would go extinct as the farmers would not be able to make money from them and subsequently keep feeding them.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

omfg why is this tagged as jamie eats people


----------



## baller (Jul 16, 2014)

meat starts off as vegetation so really were all herbivores here


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 16, 2014)

I am a strict vegetarian too. No meat at all ever since I was born. I think animals are a great part of nature and they shouldn't be used for our health or hunger.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been a carnivore all my life. I like my steaks very rare, and I leave no meat on bones. My canines are pretty sharp too (it's weird). I've always loved my meats. 

However, I've been trying to eat healthier the past few months, and I've found that I'm liking meat less and less. I actually really like vegetables and salads, and after I eat a meat dinner, all I can think about is "uhhggh I'm going to eat nothing but salads the next few days". I still like the taste of meat, but I just feel really gross after I eat it.  Has something like this happened to anyone else?

It's hard for me to understand my body's sudden change in palate.

P.S. a lil off topic, but my absolute favourite food is corn. I am a corn fanatic.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> I've been a carnivore all my life. I like my steaks very rare, and I leave no meat on bones. My canines are pretty sharp too (it's weird). I've always loved my meats.
> 
> However, I've been trying to eat healthier the past few months, and I've found that I'm liking meat less and less. I actually really like vegetables and salads, and after I eat a meat dinner, all I can think about is "uhhggh I'm going to eat nothing but salads the next few days". I still like the taste of meat, but I just feel really gross after I eat it.  Has something like this happened to anyone else?
> 
> ...



The body goes through a full cycle of change every 7 years, which includes your cravings, likes, and dislikes. Of course, it could all be psychological as well. When I stayed with my father, we had salmon and steak almost constantly to the point where I wouldn't be able to eat it at all because just the thought of it made me sick.

You're craving something in corn, which means your body is desiring a change in nutrition. You're probably craving methionine from the corn, which can also be found in beans and rices, think starches. Try some beans instead of steaks for once and see if that resets you.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> I've been a carnivore all my life. I like my steaks very rare, and I leave no meat on bones. My canines are pretty sharp too (it's weird). I've always loved my meats.
> 
> However, I've been trying to eat healthier the past few months, and I've found that I'm liking meat less and less. I actually really like vegetables and salads, and after I eat a meat dinner, all I can think about is "uhhggh I'm going to eat nothing but salads the next few days". I still like the taste of meat, but I just feel really gross after I eat it.  Has something like this happened to anyone else?
> 
> ...



Ive developed a taste for rare steaks myself. Its been a few months since I had some. Craving it now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When it comes to fruits vs vegetables vs nuts, I love fruits. Give me blackberries or raspberries any day. Or baby carrots.

I can't eat nuts. I think I had a slight allergic reaction to them when I was young. My mouth got all itchy. I can't bring myself to eat them now. I don't even like stockng the nut aisle at work because the smell is just so bleh.

I also cannot stand the smell of cooked fish. Sushi anyday


----------



## Aizu (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a pollotarian by the looks of it ^ - ^ I only eat chicken and turkey when It comes to meats, and the occasional Markel dish       ^ - ^ I don't really like beef/lamb/etc...


----------



## Deca (Jul 16, 2014)

Cent said:


> I will actually die on a vegetarian diet. I said this a page back. I have enough health issues as it is.
> 
> That and "Buy more expensive stuff" isn't an option for everyone. I barely get by as it is. It also depends on where you live. I live in the middle of NOWHERE, where food has to be imported but meat is in plenty SUPPLY. Supply and DEMAND are two BIG things when it comes into this.



May I ask which health issues exactly? Because I seriously can't imagine a single one where meat is absolutely necessary. Everything can be replaced by a vegan alternative.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

OMG people who don't eat meat I think are CRAZY. I don't like seafood though. I like to have some steak or some delicious chicken. <3


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 16, 2014)

proud vegetarian :> 
most of my family still mock me about it but w/e.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 16, 2014)

I've just started a vegan diet now that my fiances can handle it.​


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 16, 2014)

i love eating animals.


----------



## yro (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^^ Vegan alternatives can be super expensive or only available specialty stores depending on where you live though.

I'm such a hugely picky eater that taking meat from my diet would remove at least 1/2 of all dinner meals I'd eat, ha. I tried tofu the other day, and it's like biting into nothing... it's got a weird texture and I'm absolutely not a fan.



Isabella said:


> our canine teeth aren't meant for meat comparing it with other carnivorous species'.


Of course our teeth aren't developed in the way of most carnivores, on account of the fact that we don't have to bite to kill our prey with them. We used tools so fully developed canines didn't matter as much... and yet the fact that we have them at all, and can properly digest meat products, shows that we are as a species omnivorous.
And re: the health issues, I think it's more a case of quantity and quality. Fatty meat isn't meant to be eaten every day regardless of whether or not you're a vegetarian, but people tend not to think of that.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 16, 2014)

Honestly I don't like meat the way my parents cook it, I like very rare and raw red meat though. 


Poultry is generally too dry to me, duck is nice though. Gamey meat is good in general. Too bad my family doesn't like gamey meat 

Fish is great,, hmmmhmhmhmhmh Seafood Chowder's my favorite thing in the world

Man I'm hungry now


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

devouring the animals of nature is quite pleasurable.. you should try it..


----------



## Geoni (Jul 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Sometimes I eat meat, but sometimes I wonder if I'm making a...


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a vegetarian, and I'm proud.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

I need to eat meat. I love it to much. But I don`t eat animals I like to much. 
Except cows. I do like them, but also eat them. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Deca said:


> May I ask which health issues exactly? Because I seriously can't imagine a single one where meat is absolutely necessary. Everything can be replaced by a vegan alternative.



Anemia for one, which causes headaches because of iron deficiency as it is, even when I eat red meat and take supplements. I also have scoliosis, and cannot count out certain things I get from milk and cheese (I substitute those anyway because of lactose intolerance,) and the big one is _ovarian cysts._ They're already allover the place and Vegan diets are high in hormone changes. I wouldn't be able to do it.

It's my choice. 

Also every single person trolling in this thread should probably stop.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Anemia for one, which causes headaches because of iron deficiency as it is, even when I eat red meat and take supplements. I also have scoliosis, and cannot count out certain things I get from milk and cheese (I substitute those anyway because of lactose intolerance,) and the big one is _ovarian cysts._ They're already allover the place and Vegan diets are high in hormone changes. I wouldn't be able to do it.
> 
> It's my choice.
> 
> Also every single person trolling in this thread should probably stop.



I have ovarian cysts, endometriosis, I am lactose intolerant (I'm actually straight up _allergic_ to milk and tomatoes) and I have scoliosis too. I spoke to my doctors before starting my new diet and they offered me advice on how to manage my health issues and my diet effectively.

I'm doing my veganism as a trial basis, honestly. But I'll probably fail horribly and go to the BBQ joint down the road in two weeks and gorge.

Texas loves it's red meats and we sometimes don't get along. xD​


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I have ovarian cysts, endometriosis, I am lactose intolerant (I'm actually straight up _allergic_ to milk and tomatoes) and I have scoliosis too. I spoke to my doctors before starting my new diet and they offered me advice on how to manage my health issues and my diet effectively.
> 
> I'm doing my veganism as a trial basis, honestly. But I'll probably fail horribly and go to the BBQ joint down the road in two weeks and gorge.
> 
> Texas loves it's red meats and we sometimes don't get along. xD​



I hear you. West Texas is where I am, so all we have nearby as far as a grocery store is a fresh market that will destroy me on bills to eat. 200 bucks a week to get basics is crazy.

Good luck, I hope it works out for you. Be sure to monitor your intake levels, see what your cravings are, and find a vegan solution if you're craving certain kinds of things. You may feel like you're craving chicken, and can get away with substituting asparagus as a fallback. Just watch the hormones that each vegetable provides, because they can seriously mess with your body chemistry and trigger an outbreak.


----------



## epona (Jul 17, 2014)

i have pernicious anaemia so my vegetarian diet doesn't impact my vitamin b12/iron levels


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 17, 2014)

I want to become vegan because of how the poor animals are slaughtered and taken from their families for milking and such But my mom and sister get mad. I try to not eat meat when possible without being suspicious but when I move out, I will become a vegan


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

jessicat_197 said:


> I want to become vegan because of how the poor animals are slaughtered and taken from their families for milking and such But my mom and sister get mad. I try to not eat meat when possible without being suspicious but when I move out, I will become a vegan



What it comes down to, is it's your choice. Just be careful making a switch. Your parents really shouldn't be saying 'no,' unless it's a cultural and/or heritage thing or for financial reasons. I'd sit down with them and discuss your reasoning with them.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

i am one with the meat lovers
though i used to wish i was vegetarian or something similar/vegan since my meat-eating put a lot of weight on me during my younger years(8-13)+i didnt exercise lmao lazy af kid


----------



## epona (Jul 17, 2014)

Nage said:


> i am one with the meat lovers
> though i used to wish i was vegetarian or something similar/vegan since my meat-eating put a lot of weight on me during my younger years(8-13)+i didnt exercise lmao lazy af kid



people always assume that becoming a vegetarian will help them automatically lose weight, and they're wrong
it's just as easy to lose weigh on a carnivorous diet as it is on a vegetarian diet. everything is about moderation and portion sizes. becoming a vegetarian does not necessarily equate to easy effortless weight loss at all, often quite the opposite as vegetarian options in restaurants etc. can be quite carb heavy

just dispelling the myth


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

epona said:


> people always assume that becoming a vegetarian will help them automatically lose weight, and they're wrong
> it's just as easy to lose weigh on a carnivorous diet as it is on a vegetarian diet. everything is about moderation and portion sizes. becoming a vegetarian does not necessarily equate to easy effortless weight loss at all, often quite the opposite as vegetarian options in restaurants etc. can be quite carb heavy
> 
> just dispelling the myth



This is absolutely true. I gained weight on a vegan diet, when I had the same amount of activity. Regardless of what you're eating, if weight is your goal you need to be following an exercise regime. With a vegan diet, really be hitting the beans and eggplant to get your protein! Don't get hurt.


----------



## Zura (Jul 18, 2014)

I hate salads and junk, meat and animal product are where its at Yo

Btw why do people become vegans and the other stuff?

Edit: the tags


----------



## Mariah (Jul 18, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I hate salads and junk, meat and animal product are where its at Yo
> 
> Btw why do people become vegans and the other stuff?



Because they think eating animal products is wrong. Other stuff? Medical reasons or their personal choice.


----------



## Zura (Jul 18, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Because they think eating animal products is wrong. Other stuff? Medical reasons or their personal choice.



Oh thanks


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm all for people becoming vegetarians and vegans because they want to, but I'm starting to get tired of people IRL nagging me about how it's healthier. Protein deficiency becomes a real problem for those who jump on the vegetarian wagon without truly watching what they eat. Besides, as Cent has been saying, the key to maintaining a healthy lifestyle and/or losing weight is exercise.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 19, 2014)

*Thoughts on Veganism*

I'm currently thinking of becoming a vegan. Does anyone have any experience? 

I have done so much research on it, & I think it would be extremely beneficial.

Just state your thoughts on veganism below, even if it's harsh or not. Any opinion is welcome. I'd love to see how people feel about this particular topic.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Is veganism a word?

Well, I agree it's beneficial to the world.
My family and friends recommended me to not become vegan due to the fact that I'd have to take a lot of nutritional supplements.
So I decided it would be healthier for me to eat meat and other animal products?


----------



## Jewels (Jul 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Is veganism a word?
> 
> Well, I agree it's beneficial to the world.
> My family and friends recommended me to not become vegan due to the fact that I'd have to take a lot of nutritional supplements.
> So I decided it would be healthier for me to eat meat and other animal products?



I've seen the word veganism in health books & such, so I think its a word. Haha. Unless they're playin games.

Based on the research I've done, you don't really need that much nutritional supplements. It just depends on what you eat, & what you combine in your meals.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2014)

Judging by what I've seen mentioned in this thread, I'd recommend talking to your doctor about it. See if veganism is okay for your body.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't really agree with it based upon what I know.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 19, 2014)

ITS GREAt im vegan


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't care what people do, so long as they don't try to force their preferences on me.


----------



## Ann (Jul 19, 2014)

Imho it's a great thing to do if you can manage. Personally, not being able to consume any diary is what stops me from going vegan. I already try to consume as little diary as I can, and I know there are alternatives to milk, eggs, and so on, but as of right now being vegan is still quite inconvenient. You'll have to either prepare packed meals and/or snacks every time you're out and about for a while, or google restaurants/coffee shops/etc. with vegan options beforehand, prepare vegan meals for every family gathering,... I wouldn't mind being vegan as much if I lived in a bigger city that actually has places to eat vegan food, health food stores, and more than one choice of salad at the grocery store.  As of right now, I live in the tiniest little town though, and everything about it seems incredibly inconvenient. I do, however, try to eat vegan whenever I can. If you live in a bigger city it'll definitely be a whole lot easier. I'd say go for it, but you might want to see a doc beforehand as oath2order mentioned


----------



## Warrior (Jul 19, 2014)

As long as people don't actually want to be strong being a vegetarian/vegan is fine i suppose. My sister used to be incredibly strong and muscular but became a vegetarian and all the muscle deteriorated, despite the fact she was doing the same activity 


If people do it as a health choice it really just seems like their jumping on a bandwagon that doesn't even have wheels; its not that healthy. Anyone who does it for ethical reasons, that fine and understandable.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 19, 2014)

Jewels said:


> I'm currently thinking of becoming a vegan. Does anyone have any experience?
> 
> I have done so much research on it, & I think it would be extremely beneficial.
> 
> Just state your thoughts on veganism below, even if it's harsh or not. Any opinion is welcome. I'd love to see how people feel about this particular topic.



it completely depends on you and your body type. some people's bodies are better at handling such a drastic diet change, but as long as you replace the animal products with other food and supplements, you should be okay. i would recommend checking in with your doctor throughout the beginning of becoming vegan and running some blood tests, mainly to make sure you don't become anaemic because that can be very unhealthy. you will need to take some kind of supplements though, especially for calcium.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 20, 2014)

I eat meat. Fish is my favorite! <3


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 16, 2014)

bumping this bc i'm still interested lol


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

Vegetarian, or atleast I try to be. The area I grew up in/live in is pretty much against it. I still mainly eat fruits and vegetables, and when I don't have those two options, chicken


----------



## Lassy (Sep 16, 2014)

I love meat. It's a part of my life, and I think I wouldn't be able to handle staying vegetarian or vegan for more than a week, otherwise I'll explode. I am alright with other people began began/vegetarian, as long as they don't shove their preachings into my face. 
I love Japanese BBQ, especially grilling the meat myself and dipping the stuff in sauce, it's just the best. As well as fried shrimps, teriyaki, saucisson, sausages, and many other stuff. 
I don't think becoming vegan is possible for everyone, I have a friend who is allergic to many fruits (like 90% of the fruits), nuts, and some other stuff. I think she is also allergic to tofu, but I'm not sure. So yeah, that sucks for her, and I doubt she will become vegan any time soon because she wouldn't have a lot of choice for her food, which would make food less enjoyable.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 16, 2014)

I think meat is the greatest. If it were to be cut out of my diet I'd just stop eating probably. I also try to eat various kinds of meat, so if I go someplace and they're serving something I haven't eaten before, I'll try it out. There's some things I won't try though, mostly because eating them can be dangerous for my health.

And even though it's not meat, I definitely wouldn't object to munching down on some prepared insects, just to try it. There's other things I'd try, but as far as I know, those are illegal.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 16, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> bumping this bc i'm still interested lol



Just because you are diesnt mean you can bump old threads. Its against the rules.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 16, 2014)

Waluigi said:


> Just because you are diesnt mean you can bump old threads. Its against the rules.



You can bump your own threads, you can't bump other people's old threads.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 16, 2014)

I like meat, I don't really care for the taste of a lot of vegetables, unfortunately. I also like the taste of fruit, but not the texture of it. I normally try to eat some of everything though, but it's difficult to eat "health" foods when the taste is bad enough to make you feel nauseous.


----------



## Majhenzill (Sep 16, 2014)

Vegan here! Well, at least I was a strict vegan for over a year, now sometimes I end up eating eggs or cheese but not normally.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

vegetables are gross! I hate them and don't eat 98% of them. Meat is the way to go! [:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm no vegetarian. I like eating meat over vegetables. Fruits and vegetables are people too, you know.


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

i guess i'm kind of a pollotarian

the only meats i can stand to eat are chicken & fish


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish I could become vegan, I mean my diet would be 100x better but I love chicken, eggs and milk way too much


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

I like vegetables~ 
As for meat, I only like fish and seafood.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't care about other people's diets but I never eat green vegetables. I just don't see them as edible objects. I will eat vegetables that are not green or don't look/taste like vegetables though.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 16, 2014)

I eat meat. I want to cut red meat out of my diet, though, so that I only chicken, turkey, and fish/seafood, but it's really hard because of the way I was raised and because beef is just cheap. Also I have no idea why, but I can't bring myself to eat asparagus or kale. I freaking love broccoli and other veggies, but those two I won't touch.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 16, 2014)

I love meat and animal products in general too much to give it up completely. I am perfectly willing and happy to eat meals that don't have meat in them from time to time though as I also love fruits and veggies. If I really wanted to, I could be a vegetarian, pescatarian, or pollotarian, but I definitely couldn't be a vegan. It's way too hard core for me.

More power to you vegans out there. It's gotta be super hard to find things that don't have some kind animal product out there, since it's everywhere....


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

I was only a vegetarian for two years, but now I'm back to eating meat again. I will always prefer vegetables over meat, though. A well-balanced diet is best!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd love to be vegetarian but I can't commit.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 16, 2014)

I eat meat, except for lamb and some pork.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 16, 2014)

i love love love meat omg when my mom cooks out, she usually buys sirloin fajita and she makes it medium rare for me, that's also how i order my steaks at logan's and omg i'm starving help


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> I'd love to be vegetarian but I can't commit.



Seriously. This is how I have been feeling recently. It's sad to think about how newborn cows are thrown into the slaughter house immediately after birth. And just any animal dying for human consumption. But I'm just such an unhealthy person to radically change my diet. It's hard to find new things to eat instead of just snacks like carrots and such.

If I were to go vegetarian it would only be a 90% vegetarian diet because I would probably just stick to poultry meat because I don't care about birds that much. To me they're are a separate class of animals that fall pretty close to insects. And I hate insects.

And I really relate to vegan ideals. The cows that provide dairy have terrible living conditions and it's sad to think about. Same with chickens and their eggs but idc about them. Despite how I feel it's one thing to give up meat but to give up eggs and cheese, milk, and ice cream? That's too much to handle.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 16, 2014)

I only really eat chicken, some burgers that contain meat, and occassionally seafood


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been vegetarian since the start of February 2014, so about 7 and a half months. It hasn't really been that difficult, because I just eat quorn products as a substitute, and i like quorn anyway. It's annoying when people think that you being vegetarian means you're stuck up and hate people who aren't or something  So usually I don't mention that I'm vegetarian unless people ask or are cooking for me  

I'd say the one thing I miss about eating meat is haribo ;;


----------



## Princess (Sep 16, 2014)

I was a vegetarian for three years, but unfortunately I couldn't keep a balanced diet so I went back to eating meat.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like to be vegan, but it takes too much discipline.  I do feel better when I don't eat meat, though.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 16, 2014)

I really can't eat meat anymore since it makes me sick. I still eat some chicken, fish, and turkey but I'd rather not eat anything but fish. The vegan and vegetarian recepies sound delicious though so I'm gonna try and make them sometime.


----------



## Improv (Sep 16, 2014)

I used to be vegan and my health dropped, so now I'm back to eating meat. I want to be a vegetarian, at least, again.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 16, 2014)

I started off by being a pescatarian in 8th grade and that lasted for about a year. had chicken again and couldn't stop, so I've been a "pollotarian" since then. I didn't even know there was a word for it. chicken is my life tbh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 16, 2014)

I eat mean, I'm just really picky about it.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 16, 2014)

i'm vegan, well, i'm working on going 100%, but i'm loose with it at the moment as i'm trying to transition. i've been vegetarian for years, but going vegan is really hard. so i guess i'm more of an aspiring vegan!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 16, 2014)

I may as well be a vegetarian. It wasn't a decision I made, I just don't like the taste and texture of meat, so I avoid it when possible. I honestly can't remember the last time I ate it.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Both are great.
Meat's delicious and Fruit is amazing as a snack.


----------



## dude98 (Sep 16, 2014)

I eat meat. I couldn't live without meat. I'm not big on chicken though. I got sick from eating it undercooked (I didn't know it was until I felt sick)


----------



## f11 (Sep 16, 2014)

I spell meat as meeat as in Me eat


----------



## Mary (Sep 16, 2014)

My sister was a vegetarian for about two years, but she wasn't getting enough protein and other vitamins. She switched to pescatarian so that she could still play basketball.


----------



## kasane (Sep 17, 2014)

Definitely eat meat.
Especially red meat because of the amount of iron in them, which I need because I have anemia...


----------



## nekosync (Sep 17, 2014)

I want to be a pescatarian but I have to eat what's given to me so that won't be happening any time soon.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm an omnivore but my partner is vegetarian. I never saw him being vegetarian as an issue. I just thought "cool, don't judge me and I won't judge you". He saw it the same way I did, thankfully.
I am very supportive of his lifestyle/morals. Most nights I'll eat whatever he's eating. I'll also go out of my way to make sure we go to a vegetarian/vegan restaurant. Instead of going to a regular restaurant with minimal vegetarian options. I've also learned to cook more vegetarian meals ^.^
He also tries to do the same. However, I've noticed it's a lot easier for me to compromise than the other way around.

That's just how relationships go, you take a little and you give a little. I get comments all the time from people. They're always wondering how an omnivore and a vegetarian can make it work. We just love each other and don't judge. He has made his choice and I've made mine. He has his moral grounds and I have mine. He won't eat meat period, while I won't eat veal, lamb, foie gras or foods of the liking.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 17, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm an omnivore but my partner is vegetarian. I never saw him being vegetarian as an issue. I just thought "cool, don't judge me and I won't judge you". He saw it the same way I did, thankfully.
> I am very supportive of his lifestyle/morals. Most nights I'll eat whatever he's eating. I'll also go out of my way to make sure we go to a vegetarian/vegan restaurant. Instead of going to a regular restaurant with minimal vegetarian options. I've also learned to cook more vegetarian meals ^.^
> He also tries to do the same. However, I've noticed it's a lot easier for me to compromise than the other way around.
> 
> That's just how relationships go, you take a little and you give a little. I get comments all the time from people. They're always wondering how an omnivore and a vegetarian can make it work. We just love each other and don't judge. He has made his choice and I've made mine. He has his moral grounds and I have mine. He won't eat meat period, while I won't eat veal, lamb, foie gras or foods of the liking.



So sweet! ^-^


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 17, 2014)

Mary said:


> My sister was a vegetarian for about two years, but she wasn't getting enough protein and other vitamins. She switched to pescatarian so that she could still play basketball.


there's lots of easy ways to stay vegetarian (even vegan) and maintain high protein levels. i'm doing just fine at it : ).


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 17, 2014)

Okay, can I say my thoughts on vegetarians? First of all, I work with a catering company and a lot of my job is catering for young people. And, some of them confuse the crap out of me when it comes to being a vegetarian. Most of the vegetarians we serve are very understanding and appreciate the food that we provide them because technically we do not have to accommodate them when we serve them food. It's a pleasure, an absolute pleasure to serve them. But, some of them have the audacity to act like they are *privileged *and *deserve *certain foods just because they went vegetarian. Like we don't have to accommodate you *at all*. Just be glad we are! However, there are others who are *completely meat eaters *will sometimes refuse to eat the 'normal' food provided for them and want to eat the food provided *only *for the vegetarians. We only make so much food for the vegetarians and people are just stubborn and want to be faketarians and eat whatever they want when they want. There was even a guy we served last week that switched to the vegetarian life while we were there catering for them for the reason of wanting to *lose weight*. I'm sorry but going vegetarian doesn't necessarily mean that you will lose weight. There is definitely evidence for a healthier body when one is a vegetarian. It's your eating habits and how much you eat that will aid in the weight loss process, not just going vegetarian. Don't get me wrong, I respect vegetarians for who they are and the choice that they make every day, but some people just really grind my gears when it comes to feeding them. 

end rant srry


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Okay, can I say my thoughts on vegetarians? First of all, I work with a catering company and a lot of my job is catering for young people. And, some of them confuse the crap out of me when it comes to being a vegetarian. Most of the vegetarians we serve are very understanding and appreciate the food that we provide them because technically we do not have to accommodate them when we serve them food. It's a pleasure, an absolute pleasure to serve them. But, some of them have the audacity to act like they are *privileged *and *deserve *certain foods just because they went vegetarian. Like we don't have to accommodate you *at all*. Just be glad we are! However, there are others who are *completely meat eaters *will sometimes refuse to eat the 'normal' food provided for them and want to eat the food provided *only *for the vegetarians. We only make so much food for the vegetarians and people are just stubborn and want to be faketarians and eat whatever they want when they want. There was even a guy we served last week that switched to the vegetarian life while we were there catering for them for the reason of wanting to *lose weight*. I'm sorry but going vegetarian doesn't necessarily mean that you will lose weight. There is definitely evidence for a healthier body when one is a vegetarian. It's your eating habits and how much you eat that will aid in the weight loss process, not just going vegetarian. Don't get me wrong, I respect vegetarians for who they are and the choice that they make every day, but some people just really grind my gears when it comes to feeding them.
> 
> end rant srry



You *DO* have to accommodate them. That's what being in the food industry means. If you want more costumers, then you have to adapt to those said new costumers. If they're Jewish, you have to make sure everything is kosher. If they're allergic to something, you have to make sure you don't put what they're allergic to in the food. If they're vegetarian/vegan you have to serve them a vegetarian/vegan meal. You DO have to accommodate them. Thinking that vegetarians or vegans just *have* to be thankful you're even feeding them at all is atrocious to me. Specially with me being in the food industry myself as well. 
I get you're ranting and you have your own opinions on the matter. However, the longer you think this way the longer you'll be ignorant. You'll miss out on some great opportunities.

Disclaimer: I'm not trying to insult you in any shape or form, nor attack you. Your comment just hit a nerve, so I felt compelled to reply to it. No one should feel thankful you're feeding them when they're paying you. If they're paying you to cook, it doesn't matter who they are, they're going to have certain expectations.


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 17, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> You *DO* have to accommodate them. That's what being in the food industry means. If you want more costumers, then you have to adapt to those said new costumers. If they're Jewish, you have to make sure everything is kosher. If they're allergic to something, you have to make sure you don't put what they're allergic to in the food. If they're vegetarian/vegan you have to serve them a vegetarian/vegan meal. You DO have to accommodate them. Thinking that vegetarians or vegans just *have* to be thankful you're even feeding them at all is atrocious to me. Specially with me being in the food industry myself as well.
> I get you're ranting and you have your own opinions on the matter. However, the longer you think this way the longer you'll be ignorant. You'll miss out on some great opportunities.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not trying to insult you in any shape or form, nor attack you. Your comment just hit a nerve, so I felt compelled to reply to it. No one should feel thankful you're feeding them when they're paying you. If they're paying you to cook, it doesn't matter who they are, they're going to have certain expectations.



Maybe I should explain what I do a little more (that was probably very unclear). I cater for the military and we get contracts. So let's say we cater for 5 days, 3 meals a day for 100 people. That's basically our contract, then we give them a menu of what we will make, they approve the list and we provide the food. They don't pay for it, the government does (so basically the tax payers, not going to get into that). No where on the contract says that we are obligated to accommodate those with special food preferences. Out of the company's own generous and servant's heart, we are more than happy to accommodate them. In any other setting, those people of course have the right to ask for what they want. But here we are contracted to only cook food that we said we would on the contract. Making a vegetarian option and things like that are not part of the contract. And, we usually only do this when we are dealing with young people (Americorps, FEMAcorps, etc.), where in other settings, with actual soldiers and generals, we really don't have a veggie option. They are simply trained to eat whatever they are given. Does that make sense? I have a lot of friends that are vegetarians and kosher and things like that and when we go out, I'm probably the first to ask if where we eat is okay. I completely understand. But, when I'm on my job, contracted only to serve what we are contracted for but still provide a veggie option, I think it would be okay that they would be grateful for the food provided and how we have accommodated them. Does that make sense? (And, I don't mind the feedback, just helps me clarify myself better and continues the conversation further so that we both have a better understanding of things. No worries!)


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 17, 2014)

I just don't think I can live without eating meat. Plus it has high protein sources and I hate the taste of pea protein even though I have to drink it because I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, i cant give up bacon. it would start mocking me so fast...
I need protein and things too, so i prefer eating meat.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

What's a vegetarian?


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Maybe I should explain what I do a little more (that was probably very unclear). I cater for the military and we get contracts. So let's say we cater for 5 days, 3 meals a day for 100 people. That's basically our contract, then we give them a menu of what we will make, they approve the list and we provide the food. They don't pay for it, the government does (so basically the tax payers, not going to get into that). No where on the contract says that we are obligated to accommodate those with special food preferences. Out of the company's own generous and servant's heart, we are more than happy to accommodate them. In any other setting, those people of course have the right to ask for what they want. But here we are contracted to only cook food that we said we would on the contract. Making a vegetarian option and things like that are not part of the contract. And, we usually only do this when we are dealing with young people (Americorps, FEMAcorps, etc.), where in other settings, with actual soldiers and generals, we really don't have a veggie option. They are simply trained to eat whatever they are given. Does that make sense? I have a lot of friends that are vegetarians and kosher and things like that and when we go out, I'm probably the first to ask if where we eat is okay. I completely understand. But, when I'm on my job, contracted only to serve what we are contracted for but still provide a veggie option, I think it would be okay that they would be grateful for the food provided and how we have accommodated them. Does that make sense? (And, I don't mind the feedback, just helps me clarify myself better and continues the conversation further so that we both have a better understanding of things. No worries!)



Thanks for clarifying, now things are a bit more clear. However, you're still getting paid not doing it for charity. I understand the contract doesn't say you have to accommodate them, but it is their human *right* to expect to be fed. Now with that said, if you're going to be a soldier you're probably going to have to eat anything you can find in sticky situations or you'll starve. However, that doesn't mean they should throw their human rights out the window when not in the training field. If I was serving and the food company refused to feed me a proper vegetarian meal(I'm not even vegetarian, but for the sake of the argument let's assume I am), then I would take it up with my superior. I can guarantee you they wouldn't want a lawsuit on their hands, so they would just fire you and get a company that will do that. I know you said your company does do that, but out of the kindness of their hearts. And THAT is what bothers me. It shouldn't be that way. Your company should have in the contract that they're expected to accommodate people with different dietary needs. It shocks me that the government was so careless. Hopefully that will change in the future and soldiers will be treated with the respect they deserve.


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 17, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Thanks for clarifying, now things are a bit more clear. However, you're still getting paid not doing it for charity. I understand the contract doesn't say you have to accommodate them, but it is their human *right* to expect to be fed. Now with that said, if you're going to be a soldier you're probably going to have to eat anything you can find in sticky situations or you'll starve. However, that doesn't mean they should throw their human rights out the window when not in the training field. If I was serving and the food company refused to feed me a proper vegetarian meal(I'm not even vegetarian, but for the sake of the argument let's assume I am), then I would take it up with my superior. I can guarantee you they wouldn't want a lawsuit on their hands, so they would just fire you and get a company that will do that. I know you said your company does do that, but out of the kindness of their hearts. And THAT is what bothers me. It shouldn't be that way. Your company should have in the contract that they're expected to accommodate people with different dietary needs. It shocks me that the government was so careless. Hopefully that will change in the future and soldiers will be treated with the respect they deserve.



I will agree with you that everyone has that basic human right to get what they asked for especially when it comes to eating. And, honestly, it's really unfortunate that the contracts are basically all numbers and not taking into account people's dietary needs. The government really doesn't care, which is really stupid. But, in this case, and in any case really, people should be grateful for the food that they are getting, shouldn't they? That's probably my biggest thing with all of this. Some people that we serve sometimes walk out of the kitchen when they see the food, ITS PERFECTLY GOOD FOOD, but won't take it because they don't like it (not that they can't have it, just don't like it). In that case, should we make them something else, just so that we can feed everyone? There's only so much we can do as people. I know everyone has done this and, at least for me, know the guilt behind not taking food when someone else in the world could have the same exact food and gratefully take it. And, this also leads us to waste food because people will not eat it because they simply don't like it. I don't get that. 

Yes, having a contract and not including dietary needs is a problem, and yes, we should already be doing that, which is why we keep on coming back with them, because they like when we try to feed everyone to their dietary needs. Now, let me ask you this: Let's say at the start of the contract, we find that 10 out of 200 young people are vegetarians right? We agreed to make a veggie option for those people, so we get the right amount of food based on this fact and our budget is spent. Let's say down the road, a couple days later, we have superiors coming up to us saying that we now have 25 vegetarians. Being that we accommodate them, my boss spends more money out of his own pocket and gets the food necessary for the extra 15 people to eat. Now, right before we leave, the day before, let's say a couple more, say 5 come saying that they have 'converted', what do we do now? We already overbudget and have food we are not using. By your argument, its okay! Just buy some food for them so that they have their basic needs met. And we do that, every single time. Now, the company has less money because we tried to accommodate everyone. If that continues, we would go out of business and other companies who do not provide a veggie option will come in. What do we do then?

At the end of the day, when people are not grateful for what they are receiving, I'm disgusted by that. That's probably the root of my rant.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 17, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> I will agree with you that everyone has that basic human right to get what they asked for especially when it comes to eating. And, honestly, it's really unfortunate that the contracts are basically all numbers and not taking into account people's dietary needs. The government really doesn't care, which is really stupid. But, in this case, and in any case really, people should be grateful for the food that they are getting, shouldn't they? That's probably my biggest thing with all of this. Some people that we serve sometimes walk out of the kitchen when they see the food, ITS PERFECTLY GOOD FOOD, but won't take it because they don't like it (not that they can't have it, just don't like it). In that case, should we make them something else, just so that we can feed everyone? There's only so much we can do as people. I know everyone has done this and, at least for me, know the guilt behind not taking food when someone else in the world could have the same exact food and gratefully take it. And, this also leads us to waste food because people will not eat it because they simply don't like it. I don't get that.
> 
> Yes, having a contract and not including dietary needs is a problem, and yes, we should already be doing that, which is why we keep on coming back with them, because they like when we try to feed everyone to their dietary needs. Now, let me ask you this: Let's say at the start of the contract, we find that 10 out of 200 young people are vegetarians right? We agreed to make a veggie option for those people, so we get the right amount of food based on this fact and our budget is spent. Let's say down the road, a couple days later, we have superiors coming up to us saying that we now have 25 vegetarians. Being that we accommodate them, my boss spends more money out of his own pocket and gets the food necessary for the extra 15 people to eat. Now, right before we leave, the day before, let's say a couple more, say 5 come saying that they have 'converted', what do we do now? We already overbudget and have food we are not using. By your argument, its okay! Just buy some food for them so that they have their basic needs met. And we do that, every single time. Now, the company has less money because we tried to accommodate everyone. If that continues, we would go out of business and other companies who do not provide a veggie option will come in. What do we do then?
> 
> At the end of the day, when people are not grateful for what they are receiving, I'm disgusted by that. That's probably the root of my rant.



I agree with you. you've got to draw a line somewhere, like people who are really picky eaters shouldn't just expect people to cater to their needs. My ex was gluten intolerant and he had to go out of his way to find places that did gluten-free stuff, but he never complained because he KNEW it was an annoying thing and his own problem.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 17, 2014)

call me t-rex, because i'm a carnivore


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 17, 2014)

I used to want to be all vegetarian (as a child) but my parents didn't allow it. Said they'd kick me out lol haha

I eat meat, yes. Though I can't eat massive amounts of it, I need there to be majority veggies with my meals


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 18, 2014)

I am a meat eater but I could live without it. Ive done research on vegetarianism and it seems pretty difficult. Im not a huge meat eater by nature. Im kinda picky about what I do like. I dont like most pork or poultry, they're usually too dry for my taste and dont have much flavor, I would cut out those things if I could. I love seafood a lot so I dont know if I could really give that up, I might even try being a pescatarian if I could. I just generally prefer other foods to meat so I feel like I could do without. I dont live alone though so I cant really go vegetarian I might consider it if I did but I might not be really strict about it(I would probably eat meat like if I was having dinner at someone's house or at a holiday dinner or something) and most of the time not eating meat. Also eating a large amount of meat makes me not feel very good(it often kind of upsets my stomach) so I only eat small portions of it.


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't like vegetables, but for almost two years now I've been using my own system to ensure I don't eat too much meat. I just give myself two "meat days" a week and one "fish day". If the circumstances force me to (e.g. when I'm with my relatives over the weekend or something) I can also turn the fish day into another meat day. Those days are pretty self-explanatory - on meat days, I can eat meat, however much I want, on non-meat days, I can't. I started doing that while studying for my final exams and for some reason it just stuck. It can be kind of hard to explain to people but it also means I can eat more chocolate and chips (hehe) and plan in advance on which kinds of meat and fish I'd like to eat. Right now, for example, I'm looking forward to eating a pizza speziale on saturday.
It's not really based on any ethical objections though. I do have those, and I've thought hard about it, but I've decided that for me personally, eating meat is fine. Maybe once I've got my own income I'll buy organic meat. Right now the only thing I do is buy free-range eggs since they're not much more expensive, so why not.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't eat a lot of meat, and I get asked if I'm a vegetarian quite a bit by people who first see me eat, but I do still eat it sometimes. I just really don't like it usually. Burgers are never my first choice, and I don't really like any meat from a pig (except bacon cooked just how I like it). People usually never make steak how I like it, either.
Chicken is pretty much the only meat I eat kind of regularly, but I really don't like it much if it's not fried or in nugget form. Turkey on sandwiches is fine, too.

I've been considering going vegetarian (well, pescatarian- I love seafood a lot) because I know it's better for the environment, and also because of how animals are treated, but I know I wouldn't be strict with it at all. Props to people who can. So for now I just don't eat a lot of it.


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 18, 2014)

Meat is good. So is cheesy rice. Don't judge. I didn't.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 18, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Meat is good. So is cheesy rice. Don't judge. I didn't.



Ooh, cheesy rice sounds pretty good right now..

I actually don't eat vegetables all that much anymore. It's odd, though. When I was a child my plate would be practically filled with vegetables like brocolli, tomatos, corn, y'know - stuff like that. I guess I just don't have the taste for them anymore. 
I'm not a vegetarian. I know some people who are vegetarians, though, like my teacher. I think my friend used to be vegan, but just kind of kept switching from that to vegetarian. It was weird, I never really knew how that worked.

I've never considered being vegetarian before, to be honest. A lot of my favorite foods include some type of meat.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 18, 2014)

I could never live without eating meat. Chicken nuggets and fish are just too good to give up XD

I kinda wish I could be a vegetarian, cause I wanna save the animals and stuff like that, but I just don't think I could really commit to giving up such good food, even though a lot of the vegetarian stuff out there taste amazing too. I give huge props to all those vegetarians out there, you all are my idols


----------



## mrcleanmagiclevi (Sep 18, 2014)

to be honest, i actually eat a LOT more vegetables than i do with meat.

im not into meat and the idea of what happens to animals nauseates me

my parents eat meat, and they tell me i need more protein, like chicken, beef etc. i refuse though.


----------



## saehanfox (Sep 19, 2014)

In the future, I might go vegetarian because the meat in the US is nasty and loaded with antibiotic resistant bacteria.


----------



## Cress (Sep 19, 2014)

Vegetarian my whole life.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

i've been vegetarain for 10 years  

there are days i struggle (mostly around pulled pork wtf it looks so good) but in general i'm quite happy


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 19, 2014)

> (mostly around pulled pork wtf it looks so good)



It's very good. Join the dark side.

Jk. Glad you're happy xD


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 19, 2014)

Hate meat its yuck lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2014)

I never eat fast food meat, but I'll eat meats at restaurants, the grocery store, or if it's a home cooked meal. I could never give up a well cooked steak or grilled chicken. None of my family members has ever been vegetarian, we all eat a ton of meat. 

My aunt even has her own chickens and raises them really well and eats their eggs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am more of a carnivore, but I would rather be a vegetarian.

I just need the protein..


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 19, 2014)

I couldn't handle being a vegetarian or anything of the sort. I have more of a carnivorous diet and a dislike of most vegetables, so I probably wouldn't last long on fruit alone.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not vegetarian, but meat has always kind of grossed me out.I especially don't care for red meat.More so if i have to cook it.I love bacon.


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Ideally I would like to be vegan. I have attempted a vegetarian diet but was really unhealthy about it, and my body paid the toll.
I'm trying to eat as healthy, cheap & organic as I can right now. I feel in order to be vegan/vegetarian I have to make the majority of my meals at home (which is probably good for you no matter what diet), and right now I'm doing just that but with meat and dairy products. I'm struggling to stay healthy as it is right now due to a certain illness and can't afford to cut out animal products at this moment. I do order vegetarian/vegan a lot when I go out to eat though, mostly Indian and Thai, because the cost is cheaper and the fact that I find the majority of leftover meats to taste disgusting For this reason I don't cook meat too often, either. I do eat a lot of tuna & salmon though.


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 19, 2014)

I was a vegetarian for a year and a half and a vegan for a couple months, but I'm a really picky eater so I had a lot of problems getting what I needed nutritionally. So I've been a pescatarian for awhile now and I'm a good deal healthier about it.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm pretty happily vegetarian, but I'm trying to work towards veganism. I don't think I'll ever be a strict vegan because I get a lot of free food from the food bank and I'm not gonna turn my nose away if they offer me dairy or eggs or something, but I try not to buy those kinds of food products myself.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 19, 2018)

i eat meat i only like chicken tuna and salmon but i would never give them up


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 19, 2018)

i used to be a vegan, then vegetarian, then pescatarian, and now i eat meat lol. i like it too much


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m pescatarian but I lean more towards vegan and plant based. I’m not strict on any of these diets or lifestyles though. If I want to eat something I’ll probably just eat it.  I don’t restrict myself from anything and I allow myself to indulge in things every once in a while. I think not eating meat is very doable and easy for me at least. I never ate a lot of it to begin with, so giving the majority of it up was an easy transition. I think the hardest thing to give up is cheese! And I’ve never found a decent vegan cheese to use as a substitute for things.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 19, 2018)

always a meat eater


----------



## John Wick (Apr 19, 2018)

You meat-eating HEATHENS! 

Give PEAS a chance!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 19, 2018)

I eat meat but have thought about going vegetarian for health reasons.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 19, 2018)

I was a vegetarian for about three years but it had bad effects on my health (not trying to discourage vegetarians, I just didn't do it properly) so I had to stop. Now I eat meat again, mostly poultry and fish.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 19, 2018)

I eat meat but I want to become vegan since one of my best friends is, but I love chicken and fish and all of that jazz too much so I don't think I can do it.

plus, she made vegan pizza for me once and the cheese was terrible (I know not all vegan cheese is bad) so that just discourages me even more lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm a meat eater, but I wouldn't mind being pescatarian because I love seafood so much.


----------



## Minto (Apr 19, 2018)

I could never give up meat. Especially since I'm a really picky eater and don't like most vegetables. I also rarely like vegetables cooked, I love them raw. Things like steak and fried chicken fill the void in my life tbh


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 19, 2018)

Currently a vegetarian. I haven't been eating eggs as much since my conversion, and I'm trying to avoid dairy (esp. cow's), which is easy enough with all the nut mylks available for substitution.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 19, 2018)

Saylor said:


> I eat meat but I only like a few kinds. I could never be a vegan/vegetarian cause my metabolism is so fast and eating meat helps me keep my weight up.


I guess I lied! I've stopped eating meat since writing this a few years ago. I'm anemic so it can be a bit hard to stay healthy without it, but I never liked or ate a whole lot of meat anyway so I don't feel like I'm missing very much. I do miss chicken nuggets, though.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 19, 2018)

I was a vegan but I went pollotarian in the middle of pregnancy because I was hungry ALL of the time and I'd often be stuck at places that didn't offer any vegetarian or vegan food options... I was a strict vegetarian since I was 12, so that was a really sad time for me.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

Saylor said:


> I guess I lied! I've stopped eating meat since writing this a few years ago. I'm anemic so it can be a bit hard to stay healthy without it, but I never liked or ate a whole lot of meat anyway so I don't feel like I'm missing very much. I do miss chicken nuggets, though.



Though they aren't  healthy I get the chikin nuggets and they are very very good!! I too am a huge chicken nugget fan and those are what helps my chicken nugget crave.


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

I eat meat, but my best friend is a vegetarian and we voth love food. We eat together a lot and often we'll share food bc I don't mind not eating meat. Maybe I could become a vegetarian or vegan but not quite ready to commit to such a change.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 20, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> Though they aren't  healthy I get the chikin nuggets and they are very very good!! I too am a huge chicken nugget fan and those are what helps my chicken nugget crave.


Ooh I'll have to check those out! Thanks for the heads up! I've never bothered with any meat substitutes before but if they're good I'd love to try them.


----------



## Laureline (Apr 20, 2018)

I've been a vegetarian for about two years now. For me it was an easy transition because I wasn't eating lot of meat to begin with. I plan on going plant based eventually and then vegan.


----------



## betta (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm a very picky eater & the only thing I can eat is meat, I dislike most if not all vegetables & plants lmfao


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 20, 2018)

Saylor said:


> Ooh I'll have to check those out! Thanks for the heads up! I've never bothered with any meat substitutes before but if they're good I'd love to try them.



I enjoy them! The best affordable and best tasting brand I've found so far is Gardein. HERE's a list of their products! I usually try and stay on a healthier track and eat more plant based and whole but sometimes you just want some tacos or chicken nuggest and that brand always gets the job done for me!


----------



## allainah (Apr 20, 2018)

i barley eat meat and dairy anymore , i prefer coconut & soy milk and i usually eat soy yogurt & cheese
i'm not vegetarian or vegan though lol
idrc about a label. meat is bad for you & it's pretty f'd up so i avoid it as much as possible, same goes w/ diary.


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 21, 2018)

I do eat meat but lately I haven?t and now whenever I try meat it tastes absolutely disgusting I think because of the odour, not sure .. if there?s such a thing as a part-time vegetarian, let?s call it that.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think it'd end up good if I went either -tarian. I'm a bit picky with food and I'm allergic to like all nuts and peanuts so. I try to eat more green when I can though.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 21, 2018)

I was vegetarian for almost two years but I'm not anymore. I was pescetarian for a few months then went back to eating all kinds of meat. I hated eating meat because I don't like how a lot of animals are treated in abbatoirs around the world but I was getting so sick from not eating any meat. I already had an iron deficiency so no kind of meat really didn't help at all. 
I still don't really like eating beef though because it's never been something I've liked too much.
I applaud everyone who is vegan, there is no way in hell I could do that ahahahha.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Apr 21, 2018)

I rarely eat meat since 4 years now, however I'm not a vegetarian as I may have a burger once in a while {even thou I hate the texture of meat ^^} I find if I eat meat after a while it just makes me feel ill so I stopped eating it.


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 21, 2018)

I eat meat. I wouldnt go vegetarian because it would be pretty complicated...and i live burgers.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 21, 2018)

i love meat...... i couldnt Not eat it.


----------



## Laureline (Apr 21, 2018)

Tee-Tee said:


> I rarely eat meat since 4 years now, however I'm not a vegetarian as I may have a burger once in a while {even thou I hate the texture of meat ^^} I find if I eat meat after a while it just makes me feel ill so I stopped eating it.


Have you tried the beyond meat burger? It's one of the top rated vegan burgers. To me it's texture isn't like a real burger. I've found it to be a great burger substitute. The price is a downfall though.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2018)

i eat whatever lol


----------

